# Got shot by a Glock!



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

So Bill (GlockG23) send me a message telling me he was sending me a Nub Maduro and wants me to give a review on it. I'm honored and think it is very cool.

What isn't cool, is the fact that he added a few missiles in the mix!

Thanks Bill for your generosity! It is much appreciated....


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow great cigars!!!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Ive said it once...ill say it again..hes one hell of a man!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Man Bill, you are one hell of a botl!


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Bill is the MAN!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Way to go Glock, nice hit.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Those will be smoked by Dave by the end of the year 2010,,,,he's got about 10,000 plus to get thru in his inventory. Gotcha! lol


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, those all look tasty! I can't wait for the Nub Maduro review.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Bill is one crafty BOTL, this man is on a tear


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

enjoy'em David,,,

I thought twice about the A.F. Work Of Art, 
its not peppery, maybe a morning smoke for ya


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very sneaky there.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*That bastage--- SNIPED YOU!!!*

From LO____ONG range!

With a glock!!!?????????!!!!! *DANG!*

.
.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, Bill! Have I told you lately how handsome and intelligent you are?  

Great bomb!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

bill this is getting out of hand... u make the unibomber look like mother theresa...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

He does it once again!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Somehow I missed this, great job Glock on the snipe.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hahah nice.. been thinking about trying a nub maduro myself.. been seeing lots of them popping up on cbid


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> ....................
> 
> I thought twice about the A.F. Work Of Art,
> its not peppery, maybe a morning smoke for ya[............./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

Good Bomb Bill


----------

